# New 46 Bow front tank



## meglet (Oct 12, 2005)

I just finished setting up a new 46 gallon bowfront tank, to replace the 55 gallon that had a mystery disaster. This is an experiment in saving gravel, I put most of the gravel and the filter cartridges in a 10 gal rubbermaid tub with water and a small filter for a couple weeks, and about 15 lbs of gravel in a 10 gal temporary tank with the 4 surviving Congo tetras from the 55.

Flora: Onion Plants, Amazon Swords, Green Melon Swords, broad leaf chain swords, micro chain swords (I think) and a couple mystery anubias

Fauna: 4 Congo Tetras. Will be adding 2-3 more, as well as a pair of Banded Gouramis (colisa fasciata) and maybe 5 skunk cories from another tank

Light: 110w All-Glass Compact flourescent stip light. Really ugly fixture, but I like the 8000 k bulb.

On to the pictures!

The tank:
http://photos.meglet.net/forumpictures/new46bow.jpg









The Congos aren't quite sure about their new home yet: 
http://photos.meglet.net/forumpictures/hidingcongos.jpg









The Congos have decided to come out and play:
http://photos.meglet.net/forumpictures/4congos.jpg


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds good, I wish the pics worked for me...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't see any pics either.


----------



## meglet (Oct 12, 2005)

And now I don't either, although they were showing up last night. I'll add the links back so at least they should open in a new window.

Alright, I've fixed the links again in case the forum didn't like the spaces in them.


----------

